# Paratilapia 'Fianarantsoa'



## frontsrock

Is this a mix between a Frontosa and Polleni?? It looks like it has a hump on its head like a Frontosa and the coloring of a Polleni... Awesome!!
I dont have my own picture of this fish (copy right laws) but if you google it you can see for yourself!! or click the link below.
http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/images/fian3.jpg


----------



## Darkside

Nope I believe this is a rare Tilapia from Madagascar, which is a relatively recent import into Germany.


----------



## OwenL

Paratilapia of any specie normally has this nucchal hump. It is common with the genus. This isn't a hybrid but a "pure" bred paratilapia. Although whether or not it's fianarantsoa is a question because the whole Paratilapia genus continuously gets reupdated and changed. Pollenis is a specie of Paratilapia. There is no frontosa in this malagasy cichlid.


----------



## frontsrock

OwenL said:


> Paratilapia of any specie normally has this nucchal hump. It is common with the genus. This isn't a hybrid but a "pure" bred paratilapia. Although whether or not it's fianarantsoa is a question because the whole Paratilapia genus continuously gets reupdated and changed. Pollenis is a specie of Paratilapia. There is no frontosa in this malagasy cichlid.


Do you know if these are available in North America??


----------



## OwenL

They should be readily available in north america. I have a group of Paratilapia sp. I got from my LFS. They're becoming more common in stores it seems. Not as common as other cichlids like convicts but they're around. You just have to ask around. In fact, post a wanted ad for it on the trading post section of this forum. Someone may take you up on your request if not, Check online fish stores like aquabid and i'm pretty sure you may stumble into one or a group of it.


----------



## Darkside

frontsrock said:


> OwenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paratilapia of any specie normally has this nucchal hump. It is common with the genus. This isn't a hybrid but a "pure" bred paratilapia. Although whether or not it's fianarantsoa is a question because the whole Paratilapia genus continuously gets reupdated and changed. Pollenis is a specie of Paratilapia. There is no frontosa in this malagasy cichlid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if these are available in North America??
Click to expand...

To my knowledge there are only a few individuals in North America that have this particular species, but you should be able to find others that are similar.


----------



## OwenL

Darkside said:


> frontsrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OwenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paratilapia of any specie normally has this nucchal hump. It is common with the genus. This isn't a hybrid but a "pure" bred paratilapia. Although whether or not it's fianarantsoa is a question because the whole Paratilapia genus continuously gets reupdated and changed. Pollenis is a specie of Paratilapia. There is no frontosa in this malagasy cichlid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if these are available in North America??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To my knowledge there are only a few individuals in North America that have this particular species, but you should be able to find others that are similar.
Click to expand...

The number of people who are starting to own Paratilapia is growing. It's not at all too uncommon. However if we're talking about particular species of paratilapia such as Paratilapia Fianarantsoa or Paratilapia Fiamanga or Andapa, then yes possibly only a few individuals have them. I know from experience that I've met more than a few individuals who keep and breed a Paratilapia specie. Most of us just don't know in particular which Paratilapia we have. I for one, don't know because I acquired mine from my LFS. When I asked what i had; they said it was Polleni, but I got a hold of Mr. Patrick DeRham himself and his opinion based on pictures of my Paratilapia was that until my paratilapia were big enough, we may not be able to identify it properly. This coming from one of the ichthyologist who "discovered" the fish. Don't lose hope. if anything post in the trading post and i bet someone within your area in canada will have paratilapia.


----------



## frontsrock

OwenL said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frontsrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OwenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paratilapia of any specie normally has this nucchal hump. It is common with the genus. This isn't a hybrid but a "pure" bred paratilapia. Although whether or not it's fianarantsoa is a question because the whole Paratilapia genus continuously gets reupdated and changed. Pollenis is a specie of Paratilapia. There is no frontosa in this malagasy cichlid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if these are available in North America??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To my knowledge there are only a few individuals in North America that have this particular species, but you should be able to find others that are similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of people who are starting to own Paratilapia is growing. It's not at all too uncommon. However if we're talking about particular species of paratilapia such as Paratilapia Fianarantsoa or Paratilapia Fiamanga or Andapa, then yes possibly only a few individuals have them. I know from experience that I've met more than a few individuals who keep and breed a Paratilapia specie. Most of us just don't know in particular which Paratilapia we have. I for one, don't know because I acquired mine from my LFS. When I asked what i had; they said it was Polleni, but I got a hold of Mr. Patrick DeRham himself and his opinion based on pictures of my Paratilapia was that until my paratilapia were big enough, we may not be able to identify it properly. This coming from one of the ichthyologist who "discovered" the fish. Don't lose hope. if anything post in the trading post and i bet someone within your area in canada will have paratilapia.
Click to expand...

Thank you for all the info.I have posted a wanted ad in the Trading Post. I sure hope I can get some of these awesome fish!!


----------



## Darkside

There's a man from NJ currently working with this species, Jeff Rapp. I would try to contact him with your questions, he'll likely have the answers you're looking for. :thumb:


----------



## frontsrock

Darkside said:


> There's a man from NJ currently working with this species, Jeff Rapp. I would try to contact him with your questions, he'll likely have the answers you're looking for. :thumb:


Thank you for the info....Do you know how I can get ahold of him? Thanks,Brian


----------



## Darkside

frontsrock said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a man from NJ currently working with this species, Jeff Rapp. I would try to contact him with your questions, he'll likely have the answers you're looking for. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info....Do you know how I can get ahold of him? Thanks,Brian
Click to expand...

You can reach Jeff Rapps @ http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/ , there's contact info on the page.


----------



## frontsrock

Darkside said:


> frontsrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a man from NJ currently working with this species, Jeff Rapp. I would try to contact him with your questions, he'll likely have the answers you're looking for. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info....Do you know how I can get ahold of him? Thanks,Brian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can reach Jeff Rapps @ http://www.tangledupincichlids.com/ , there's contact info on the page.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I contacted Jeff and he doesnt have these. I did find that Spencer Jacks will be getting some late July. Thanks for all your help!!


----------

